# Orange Spot before your eyes!



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Yep girls,

You've got it I've really gone mad! I'll try almost anything.

I now have a Rose crystal in my bra everyday (yes it's hidden and not giving me odd shaped nipples...... just in case you got such an image, like Jane did this afternoon, during my Reflexology session!).

I have a magnet in my knickers! If nothing else this is great for easing af pains!

And now this is where I've really cracked........

A while ago now - during a Reflexology session with Jane Knight, she was telling me of a lady who had convinced herself all her life she'd never get pregnant, so Jane told her while she thinks like this, then yes, it's pretty unlikely she would conceive.

So can't remember how it came about - but Jane gave this lady an ORANGE SPOT(which is pretty inconspicuous!) on a card and told her anytime she gets such negative thoughts, then look at this card and turn them around....... This lady did do this and within about 6 months I think, she did get pregnant.

Now I know we all have different types of infertility, some female some male factor, for some of us there is not even the slightest hope that we could conceive naturally - But this should not stop us from being as positive as possible about the outcome of ART!

So I thought I'd share my madness with you - I have since obtained this ORANGE SPOT, which Jane has also performed Reiki on.... so if there's any of you out there that would like to join me in my madness (as you know infertility causes madness... so you'll not be alone!) I have very generously scanned the ORANGE SPOT in for you all to use - feel free to print it off.

By the way - ORANGE is a good colour for fertility - so don't go changing the colour!  

Anyway, just got to go and take my medication before I'm carted away. I've seen the posters and adverts in the papers recently - wanted 'Mental Asylum escapee'.

Good Luck - keep seeing those spots before your eyes.

Love,

Sue


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Sue,

I read that post and thought you'd flipped - its the bit about putting the magnet in your knickers! (Arnt you scared you will lose it?!) 

Is it ok if I squeeze your spot and make it smaller?

Good luck!

Love Tony.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Nah Tony - wont lose my magnet - it's a nifty device - velcro's onto my knicks!!!!!!!!!!!  

Yeah, by all means, shrink the spot - but not too small - it's got to be in your face to think those positive thoughts......mine is actaully about 6 inches in diameter.... now thats a women's 6 inches, not a mans! 

Love,

Sue


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

SueMJ

You have totally cheered me up.

I was feeling really down today.

I thought I was mad going on about the dust bunnies under the bed but this has beaten any strange ideas I have ever heard of.

BTW what happens if you meet another person with a magnet in their pants? (I am visualising a man, here)

Suppose you were just walking down the street and suddenly whoosh, your magnets found each other?

What about if you get too close to a metal object? Have you warned dh where to look if he's lost his keys?

LOL and I will try out the orange spot, Tony's right it is a wee bit on the large side, it might be nice to see all of it at once...   

Love Vicky


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Vicky,

This is what happens..........


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

SUE

L M A O ! ! ! ! !

You make me die!

I know I saw the crystal (not when it was in your bra) last weekend but heh, if it helps you feel positive (postively mad!) then so what!

Love Sue
xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Sue,

What can i say, your nuts, well no not really i had thought about the rose quartz thingy before but i wondered if Tony would keep prodding my boobs to see why i have three nipples 

 As for the spot - everyone should come round my house my house is all orange inside so everyone should get preggers here. 

Mel

x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Glad I've brightened up your Sunday - I may be mad - but hey in another 3 weeks I'll be having EC/ET and 2 weeks after that I'll be getting a big fat +ve result - see the ORANGE SPOT is working............ 

Tony, I hope you are not insinsuation my **** is that big ^furious^  ......... Hey - your 6 inches is defo a bit bigger than mine! 

Vicky - did you never do science at school - now I'm trying to think along way back now - but if you have two of the same magnetic forces - you wont be attracted to each other..... I'd also be a bit worried if a man has a magnet in his knickers - coz I don't think it will help him being able to get pregnant - and I know men can't stand paid - but they don't get af pains.

Your post did have me in fits of laughter though! 

Ooops, more medication to take............

Seeya,

Love,

Sue  

P.S. SueL I'm glad you did add - that you never saw my crystal in my Bra!!!! It was on Kim's toilet floor!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Yep.........
Sue you have lost it..............no doubt you have gone mad..........the drugs are starting to take effect   

So crystal in the bra............
Magnet in the knickers..........
Do you have anything else you want to confess to whilst you are doing it...........  

Love
Jo
xxx


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Well the things men do for kicks it wouldn't surprise me if they had magnets in their pants, and Tony I do tink that was a bit rude I'm sure Sue's rear is nothing like the one in the picture.

Sue I'm afraid school is a very hazy memory and I hated my physics teacher so I probably got it all wrong, perhaps I was muddling up that thing you rub up and down on your clothes and your hair stands on end.

Right enought wittering I have to get the supper!

My appetite has come back thanks to this little laughter session, cheers girls!

Vicky


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

LMAO - this is soooo funny!  But what's even more funny is that I'm soooo serious!   

Hey Carol, what's wrong with a mini SueMJ? You haven't met Dion - the poor child doesn't stand a chance - Anyway - there's going to be a mini SueMJ and a Mini Dion!!!!!!!!!   

I'm so convinced of that - that when I have my first scan - if there's only one heartbeat, I'll be arguing with the Nurse saying look closer or behind, one's hiding! 

Time for more meds!

Love,

Sue


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*ROFLMAO*
                   
Hi Sue

You have had me laughing off my seat. I found your crystal on the loo floor and put it on the window sill, didnt realise it was yours.

Well i believe if you are very positive then you have every chance so if it works for you then go ahead. BTW a few years ago a medium told me i was lacking in orange/peach which would help with fertility thats why our bedroom is peach and my friend went out and bought me peach bubble bath, soap etc.

Blooming good laugh Sue thanks.

Love Kim


----------



## JaneKnight (Nov 22, 2002)

Re:  
Hi sue (and everyone else who read her article, especially Vicky who had me laughing so much I almost had an asthma attack!!) 

Thanks for writing about The Spot - it seems to have made everybody laugh which can only be a good thing, and I'm pleased you managed to scan it in, although yes, it is a little on the large size! (Does it get smaller when you print it off?)

In case anybody else is wondering, what Sue says is absolutely true and it has seemed to work for people who are finding it hard to be positive for whatever reason. I have also Reiki-ed the spot on the computer and filled it with lots of positive energy and nice thoughts. I have to say that my husband thought I had completely lost the plot at this point when he saw me Reiki-ing the PC!

As for the magnets, Vicky's thoughts on the subject will stay with me forever, especially when I hand them out to my unsuspecting clients. By the way, I have got two male clients who do wear magnets in their pants - one for IBS and low sperm count, and the other for a prostate problem, and they love them! So if you are wandering around Bristol and you see a bloke with metal objects flying towards his trousers, you'll know why. Every time I wear mine I keep getting attached to the fridge/dishwasher/washing machine/car etc!
My cat Jasmine wears a magnetic health cat collar and she keeps wandering through the cat flap with odd bits of metal attached it eg: the wheelbarrow, garden spade, watering can etc.  (only joking!)

Anyway, hope it helps - I'd love to know about anybody's experiences with it.

Take care-

Jane xx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Jane,

Good to see you got on here tonight!

As you can see everyone thinks I've gone totally insane - having said that, I think they'd come to that conclusion long before the]*ORANGE SPOT* came along!

The ]*ORANGE SPOT* is actually smaller than it appeared when first scanned in - this is the size now that Tony has reduced it to his equivalent of what he thinks 6 inches is!

I've not had any encounters with flying metal objects towards my knickers yet - though I have had a few comments from the men tonight - asking what I keep in my knickers!

Anyway, best stop waffling - got to go to bed! Really chilled out so want to make the most of it!

Love,

Sue


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry Jane, didn't mean anyone to actually become unwell from our giggles.

This is the saddest side of IF tx. The way it addles your brain.

How long should we look at the spot for, and is it OK if I don't print it off, but just stare at the screen, because dh always complains when I use up the colour printer cartridge and god knows they cost nearly as much as a cycle of icsi.

Or, just had a sneaky idea, I will print off the spot on the colour laser at work : and pin it up in front of my desk. 

That'll get them wondering!

By the way are they special magnets you put in your knicks and where could I get one?

I'm not sure about a crystal in my bra, doesn't it dig in a bit?

Love Vicky


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Vicky

See you've really been thinking about this one 

I think printing it off on the printer at work is the best idea - don't want to use your own ink - I know what you mean, not quite the cost of an ICSI cycle - maybe half 

The Magnets - I'm sure Jane can tell you more about, I bought mine from her, I think it was £25, so not cheap, but a drop in the ocean when you consider the cost of ICSI.

It's a nifty design, it's about 5 small coin size magnets in a felt type covering, that has Velcro on the other size - so it therefore sticks to your Knicks! and is quite inconspicuous!

My Crystal has been smoothed off and is a tiny little heart shape, literally sits under my boob (and thats not very big in its self!) and can't be seen! and I actually can not feel it!

I actually felt lost today - you know when you forget to wear your watch - you feel naked without it - well I forget my magnet and Crystal today!

Anyway - know you all think I'm bonkers, you just know me too well! 

Love,

Sue


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Girls
You are all totally mad but I love you for it I have had such a laugh tonight being on here  - thanks for the ORANGE SPOT Sue. What a laugh but I can see the serious side to it too, so thank you.

Love Bev H xx


----------



## JaneKnight (Nov 22, 2002)

Re: 'The Spot' 

Hi Sue, Vicky and Bev (and everyone else). I don't know why everybody THINKS Sue is mad, she IS mad, but then so am I, so I suppose I'm not a very good judge of character! I still have this image in my head of Sue walking down the street with tight T-shirt, heart-shaped nipples protruding in odd places, and metal objects hurling themselves towards her knickers while her eyes are completely glazed over from staring at the spot for too long! 

However, there is a serious side to all this - the spot is supposed to be an aid to positive thinking. The idea is, if you are feeling down, or negative, you go and look at your spot and try to think positively. Negative thinking whilst looking at the spot is NOT ALLOWED! It doesn't matter how long you look at it for, just use it when you need a bit of cheering up or positive thinking. If it helps, try thinking of somebody you know telling you to think positively every time you look at it.

As for the magnets I shall explain:

Our blood is made up of a load of stuff including approx. 4% iron. When you put a magnetic field near the body , it gees up the iron so it creates a turbulent effect in the blood- a bit like the cyclone thingy in a Dyson vacuum cleaner. Because of this, the circulatory system in the area you are wearing the magnet - in this case on the tummy for the reproductive system, works more efficiently, therefore helping eliminate toxins in that area and helping the body's cells in that area to heal themselves.

The magnets I use were designed by NASA, are the strongest magnets in the world, and are used in the spacesuits of astronauts when they go up to the space station or whatever, (can just picture Sue in a spacesuit with crystals, magnet and orange spot!)

The tummy magnets were originally designed to relieve period pains (which they do brilliantly), but the doctors using them found that they were very good for PCOS, endometriosis etc. etc. They also help men in a similar way, increasing bloodflow to the parts that other beers cannot reach.

The magnets that I use last at least 15 to 20 years at least compared to other companies whose magnets can last anything from 4-5 months to 4-5 years. Beware of cheap magnets from gift shops, or if anybody tries to get you to join a multi-level-marketing magnet scheme. Due to the nature of the companies wanting repeat business, they deliberately design the magnets so that they regularly lose their 'Gauss' strength, and need to be replaced. As Sue says, the magnets I use aren't cheap, but that is because they are so strong, and last, effectively, a lifetime. I buy the magnets in by mail order and charge a couple of pounds more for handling. plus postage if necessary. I DO NOT put a huge mark up on them, as I believe that it is unfair that people with infertility problems should be taken advantage of and charged huge amounts of money! As Sue says, they have velcro on one side, so they cling to your knickers! I have clients that also use them when they have a stiff neck by attaching them to the inside of a polo-necked jumper against their necks, and they have many other uses eg; pulled muscles at the gym, cramp etc.

The only thing you have to remember when wearing a magnet, is to drink several glasses of water a day. (Very good for all bodily systems anyway). The reason for this is because your body will be trying to rid itself of toxins, and you need the watere to help get it out of your system. People who have used the magnets but drunk no water ended up feeling a bit sick (the same thing happens in the case of having a reflexology or aromatherapy treatment or similar).

Anyway, hope this helps, and keep on Orange-Spot-Gazing!

Love 

Jane x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Jane,

A while ago, my mother bought me a Qlink on a chain. I dont know if you heard about it, but it was on the news and generally everywhere (for about a month) 

This Qlink was a small flat gold coil shape on a black diamond bit of plastic.

Have you some across these before?

do they work?

Tony.


----------



## Kathryn (Jul 17, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Thank goodness I found this thread-I was getting majorly confused about this Sue MJ's orange spot.

Sue,I am not here to knock you,I am here to back you up.

My aunt is a firm believer in crystals & colour therapy & after my ectopic pregnancy,she presented me with a piece of orange calcite (a gemstone).The instructions were to wash it under cold running water,to remove other peoples influences from it,to keep it close at all times & not let other people touch it.She also reccomended thet I wear orange knickers as orange is good for my reproductive chakra.My cousin,who doesn't have any problems concieving,but had a miscarriage,was given a garnet & told to keep that close ect.

I was a bit dubious,but it was very kind of her to want to help,so I did as she said & even slept with it under my pillow.(& put my orange duvet cover on the bed!)

Well,my cousin is 14 weeks pg & I am just over 9,so I for one,do not think you are round the twist! I still carry my crystal about with me & hold it if I find myself worrying about things.

Ps It didn't do much for my luck down at the Bingo though,perhaps I need another stone for that?

Best of luck!!!
Love
Kathryn


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Kathryn,

Thankyou - at last someone that doesn't think I'm totally nuts!!!!!1   

Thats it, I'm off to buy some orange knickers tomorrow now - I don't have an orange duvet and don't think Dh will let me get away with that one!

I have my orange spot now saved as my wallpaper on my PC at work and I also have some of the girls on my team with them printed off and pinned to their boards as well as mine - they don't realise that i'm using mine for positive fertility thoughts though - they think it's just a calming thing - just plain positive energy/thinking.....

Thanks again and Congratulations on your pregnancy.

Love,

Sue


----------



## Kathryn (Jul 17, 2002)

Sue,

Glad you know you are not the only one!I never got round to buying the orange knickers.I do have an orange calcite bracelet that I can send you if you let me know your address.Strangely enough I bought it on a whim years ago & rarely wore it as orange isn't one of my favourite colours.

If you want it you are more than welcome to it-just remember to wash it before you wear it,to get rid of my aura!

I don't want anything for ithe bracelet-I just want to hear you say'told you so' to everyone when it works!

Positive vibes!!!!!!!

Kathryn


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh, I have spend three minutes looking at this orange thing and it has put a smile to my face. Dont know why...but it has...


----------



## raffles (Aug 12, 2003)

This has really cheered me up today and made me LOL  so much so that I am getting funny looks from all around, I have an orange duvet, may nip out at lunch time and purchase the nickers, not sure about the magnet though might set off our security barriers, don't fancy explaining that one away .... but I do have my orange spot ........


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you know that every time ive read one of your posts SueMJ i have wondered why you had 'I believe in orange spots' written at the side..................now i know!!!!! you are mad!!!!!!!  (but good mad!! )
Cheered me up anyway!!

Love Nic xxxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

- it worked for me!!!!!!!!!!

Lets hope it does again! 

Can't believe the orange spots have come back to life.

Live on Orange spots!!!!!

                

Love,

Sue xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

sue mj
i have just discovered this orange spot thing- it is totally brilliant! I am an artist so wholeheartedly approve, and will now be surreptitiously painting orange spots on all my pieces!!

by the way where can one purchase said knickers?

ruby k xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Excellent - been wondering what the orange spot smily was for weeks now. So now it's on my desktop.

Lucky for me, I am an 'autumn' so I have lots of orange clothes (not knickers yet, but try stopping me on Saturday down the shops!) and BEST OF ALL, our bedroom has orange walls. Probably not the best colour for relaxing at bedtime (yeah, I know, cool colours in the bedroom) but now I can look at the walls and think positive things.


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

does anyone know where you can buy the magnets?


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Would also like to know where to get the magnets!

Sue the orange spot has made my day thank you !
And dont forget - from one eccentric to another - THEY CANT TOUCH YOU FOR IT!!!!!

Hope you dreams come true
love julie


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Girls,

I did get my magnet from my Reflexologist. She was selling them over the phone to anyone than wanted one, but I'm not sure that she is anymore.

I spoke to her a few days ago and she's not been and is still not well and is no longer doing treatment for anyone.

The magnets were the Norstar Senza Magnets, which can be bought online, just do a search for different companies under Google.

That said, although it was something I had, I didn't ever really use it that much as I wasn't totally confident in the end as to whether it was a good thing or not............... they cost around £25ish!

Personally I would stick to 's and Rose quartz crystals!

All the best,

Love,

Sue xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kristin M (Apr 28, 2004)

Wow, the orange spot.... what a revelation!  

I've printed it off, and it is definitely putting a smile on my face...


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi SueMJ

I am newish to this site and maybe still a little naive in many matters of infertility - but pray tell, what is the myth behind placing a magnet in your knickers and rose quartz in your bra?!?!?

Being a complete fruitcake myself it sounds rather appealing, but I think I need to understand what the potential benefits are first!

Printing off the orange spot as we speak to put on my desk and stare at.

Annie x


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

I just love this thread! I laughed and laughed to myself when I read it. I am fully convinced of the power of thought (I'm a Hypnotherapist so I should be!) and I've now got the ORANGE SPOT as my screensaver! I too have magnets, which I had before I read this posting, as I am a firm believer in them too (Mum and Mum's old dog were crippled with arthritis before wearng magnets and now Mum has cancelled her hip operation and dog is bouncing around like a puppy, no joke!)

I noticed that quite a few ladies on this thread have conceived and given birth after using the ORANGE SPOT so ORANGE SPOTS to us all!!!!

I hope to report back here after the 28th to tell you I am with child!

Love and positive thoughts to you all,
"Womb with a view" x

ps don't put your magnets near iPods.........I killed off my partner's iPod by wearing the magnets and listening to the iPod at the same time.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

HI ALL,
  I THOUGHT I HAD HEARD EVERYTHING!!!! THANKS FOR MAKING ME LAUGH SO MUCH!!!  WILL PRINT OF THE SPOT AND KEEP IT WITH ME. 
THANKS GIRLS!
CLAIRE.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Damn I don't have access to a colour printer so I'll just have to keeping logging on daily - may be crazy but its made me smile and thats all I care about right now


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

AJ - Hope you have some good news to report to us tomorrow!!  

Claire and Nikki, so glad this has made you laugh, as you can see the thread was started some time ago and has certainly cheered many of us up.  It all started one Sunday afternoon.... I totally lost the plot and hey presto posted that day and ever since the  has lived on and bought much hope!

All the best,

Love,

Sue


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Sue,

Many thanks for your note re my test last Monday.  Well.......it was, or is, a positive but the reading was low so the hospital have asked me to go back for another test this coming Monday.  Unfortunately I've been bleeding since the weekend and thought I couldn't possibly be pregnant (despite orange spots!) and downed lots of wine before I got my test done.  However, the Doctor says this happens and we'll know which way it's gone by Monday.  The flow is like Niagara Falls, sorry for tmi, and if I'm still positive then it'll be a miracle.  However, I do believe in miracles, as well as orange spots!

Do you know of anyone else this has happened to?  

So glad you got your little bundle of joy from orange spots!

Good to speak,
Love, x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

HI,
NIKKI LOVE WHY DONT YOU JUST DRAW AN ORANGE SPOT ON A BIT OF PAPER!!! WILL LET YOU KNOW HOW SAT GOES IN NOTTM.
TAKE CARE,
CLAIRE.


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

AJ,

Sending lots of   vibes your way.  Really hoping a miracle is going to come from all this.  Good Luck for Monday.

Love,

Sue xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Clare just seen your post, DUH why the hell didn't I think that - I am always complicating things!!!

Sue think everyone at work thinks I'm mental - have huge orange spot as my screen saver at work - then again it helps my work colleagues as when I'm just about the chew their heads off out of stress (and their incapacity to perform their job properly) - I just look at my spot and breathe, thinking calming thoughts.


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello peeps,
May i  join in with the madness ??
I've printed out my   , and its currenty pinned to my calinder in the kitchen .
 &  
freespirit x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Mine is on my desktop at work, my DH  looks at it and says I don't know how you can look at that all day!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

ok - I have printed one off too !  And I am going to print another one and pin it to the inside of dps briefcase so he sees it all the time at work too 

OMG THERE SOMETHING WRONG WITH MY PRINTER - My orange spot is PINK

I only just changed the cartridge a week ago


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Jennifer31 said:


> OMG THERE SOMETHING WRONG WITH MY PRINTER - My orange spot is PINK


  no it should definatly be  - hope you get the printer sorted 
freespirit x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Reckon the  must be for real... coz in the latest Mothercare brochure, one of the bedrooms in a picture showing some bedding has a HUGE  on the wall!!!  Reckon whose ever bedroom that was, their mummy and daddy must have had troubles and needed the ...

So keep believing in 's and one day in the near future, you may well be painting one on your miracle bubbs bedroom wall!

Actually, when I decorated Iestyn's room, I did it with an 'underwater' theme, which included painting two large port holes on two of the walls, with sea creatures in the middle.  One of the port holes has a huge Orange Circle around it!

So as you can see I'm still  mad.

Good luck to my fellow ' believers!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Sue

I've just read through the whole of this post and printed off my orange spot.  I can't believe that so many people who posted on here have now had their miracle come true.

I've stuck my orange spot on my computer at work and I'm going to print another one to take home with me.  I've got my 2nd IVF coming up and I need all the positive thought I can muster.

Thanks for the madness and the posative vibes
Allison xxx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

The entire site seems to have gone orange now..... LOL.  Are the orange spots taking over?!


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Think they must have done!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doodle (May 16, 2005)

I'm a believer! I went to see a trager practioner who also uses colour therapy (recommended by my clinic.) She shone orange lights on the soles of my feet and they went into mad cramps. Wierd. 
The other thing she said was that I should massage my breasts and around my abdomen and to try to keep the abdomen warm (hot water bottles and the like.) She told me to stroke from my belly-button outwards towards my inside thighs and imagine creating a space for my baby to grow. Lovely.


----------



## ewebster (Sep 15, 2005)

Excellent idea - I've printed a copy of the orange spot and positioned it high on our walls at work!!  Thank you for this and making a very dreary Monday at the office more durable!!  By the way I haven't told them why - but makes me smile when I seem them have a stare at the wall!!  lol


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi good idea even though i'm nearing the end of my 2ww i have printed it off as i'm losin faith


----------



## nubianqueen (Sep 29, 2005)

Is it possible to make my own orange spot as my laptop doesn't have a printer?


----------



## nubianqueen (Sep 29, 2005)

why dont anyone ever get back to my post? dear life


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm sure any orange spot will be fine...doesn't have to necessarily be the one printed from this website....


----------



## nubianqueen (Sep 29, 2005)

thank you minxy   did anyone else make there own orange spot?


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Not sure where to start with complementary therapies so these threads are fab.  Have just read this one and it made me smile. 

I'm willing to give anything a try.    

xx


----------



## Dippy (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi ... Please help!!  

Ok, have just sent a text to Jane Knight re "the Fabby Magnets"!! I want one!! They sound brilliant, am already wearing my crystal, day n night!! Have got "orange spots" all over the house pinned up on the walls etc!! Had a Mate over for a cuppa this morning, and saw it!! yep she definately thinks ive lost it now !!!    But fancy the Magnet, but cant see Jane reading it, and then sending me 1 on..It was back in 2002 she started all this!!!! How am i going to get one, at £25 Please, can anyone let me know...Please.....  Dippy x.x.x.


----------



## 555pebbles (Feb 24, 2006)

Ladies I read this whole thread and thought youre all mad in a nice way.

I then went on a plane started to feel a bit panicky and thought I will visualise this orange spot it worked for me I was smilling and laughing inside at my madness I am smilling everytime I visualise an orange spot.
So ladies who needs paper when we can think about it and have one in our head when ever we need it


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Ladies this thread is inspiring  - very funny and as others have commented it seems that those who dabbled with orange spots seem to have had success!  I'm going to give the orange spots a go, what can I say it appeals to me but also the magnets.  I've googled it, is this the right one?! Doesn't mention Velcro thingie to stick to knickers but otherwise sounds about right?

The Senza - Made specifically to relieve discomfort from period pain following tests in the UK.

The Senza uses 5 neodymium high-quality magnets to ensure the best penetration into tissue and muscle in the tummy area. Using its elongated shape the Senza has been designed to reach deep side muscles that are sometimes forgotten, they are often the trigger point for cramping across the entire pelvic area.

Dippy x


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Finally figured out what   means! don't know how I never managed to find this thread before!!! it's not like I'm not on here all the time  

anyway, I'd like to say thanks, Sue, I'm an instant fan!!!

            

lol and bfps!
jome


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Jome and Jenny

Thanks so much for bumping this thread back up again, I had no idea it existed.  I have had the worst day every, been to hospital, loads of scans, insults etc and just browsing through, and this thread made me   

Sue, you are totally mad and crazy      dont ever change!

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls on 2ww

Guess it is a small world, Jome I know that I've chatted to you on onother thread, indeed I've sent you an orange spot or two I think!  Although I saw this posting  ages ago I too hadn't realised that the orange spot thingie was for until I saw what turns out to be your post on 17th  !!!!

So to all you 2wwers wishing you all the best of luck and lots of orange, this is a scary but exciting time may your dreams come true.  
          
Dippy x


----------



## Maudiemoo (Sep 23, 2006)

I read this a couple of days ago and was giving it much thought. I thought it was great and planned to draw and colour in my very own orange spot to carry around. I later realised that we've kept all our tx paperwork in an orange folder - brilliant!! I hope this means something good.

Also by chance, I read in my Zita West book yesterday that she recommends surrounding yourself with orange coloured things as this colour is considered good for fertility - or - maybe she's been on here??!!


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello girls 

Well you will be pleased to know I have succumbed to your madness    I have printed out a few of your orange spots Sue and have taken the liberty of laminating them.  I now have one as a book mark, one for my diary at work and small ones for my purse so I can constantly look at them.  I am going into town today so will look for some orange knickers - anyone found any, or will I have to buy some white and dye them  

Anyway after another BFN without thinking orange I am all prepared for when I have FET in the new year ........ Thank you  

Good luck to everyone   to you all 

Lesley x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I love this lil guy, just wish he was smiling!!   

Gonna put the orange spot on my desktop!!  

good luck everyone stay


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have just printed off the orange spot.  I think I will stick it on my wardrobe, either that or the fridge.

I have also put the spot as my wallpaper on the computer!

Fingers crossed for all of us!       

Sue  


ps- thanks for telling me about it Dippy!


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

It's so lovely seeing this thread  up from time to time, to see it still lives on.... a very prominent part in my infertility journey! Wishing each and everyone of you that joins in my madness, every success and future happiness in achieving your dreams.


Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I have the spot in my blog. made me smile if nothing else.


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Didn't know about the orange spots, 
               
              
knew orange was a good fertility colour
sending lots of luck and orange to all
   
  

love M C xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry girls just have to join in as this thread made me laugh and is going to brighten my day EVERYDAY as I work as Cabin Crew for EASYJET (putting on my uniform in the morning wont be such a drag ever again! )


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Fabulous! I've printed out the spot. I knew the orange thing was good during the 2ww and luckily for me I live with a lovely big orange cat who is glued to me most of the day right now!

I don't have a magnet down my knickers but I have taken to writing LOVE and a big heart in red lip pencil over my uterus every day! Anyone seen the film  'What the Bleep?' - if you have you'll understand! If not, best to just think I'm crazy!


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Who cares Emilia - what ever it takes hey... 

Baby Maggie - Glad your orange uniform for Easyjet has taken on a new lease of life for you!  

Best of luck to you all!

Sue xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks for this I have been    reading through this thread .. must get out the orange felt tips ..1 wk to go before testing so will print lots off to look at all week. Not sure about the magnet tho   can just imagine it falling out at Tesco's velcro or not    
Cat x


----------



## Dawniem42 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi girls

I'm loving this thread - made me  

I will print off the orange spot, not sure about the magnet in my knickers though  

As Zeta West says we should 'surround ourselves with orange' i thought it would be fun to see what ORANGE things people could come up with - the more bizarre the better  Anything that makes us smile through the 2ww has to be worth a try 

To date i have orange crystals, an orange t-shirt, orange screen saver, orange candles, a gold fish & lots of oranges & carrots in my fridge  I did see an orange car yesterday but thought that was a little extreme? My list isn't very imaginative but i am looking forward to your suggestions 

Dawn xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Dawn    

Good idea, so far I've got an orange shawl, lovely actually  
loads of orange post its
orange lillies, when I can find them !
          

Wishing you lots and lots of luck for your 2ww 
      

love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I have 2 pairs of orange pants (which took some finding    ) and will alternated between them, wash one, wear one etc ............

DP told me I wasnt allowed orange nail varnish   
Sharon xx


----------



## Ruth.2 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Just thought I would add that I have recently bought an orange plant that is like a little minature tree with tiny little oranges on it which you can even eat. It is lovely to watch them turning orange as they ripen. I think this is the right time of year to buy them.

Ruth xx


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

very cute!  I'll be scouring the markets for one of those orange plants.  Orange knickers.... hmmm don' think that I've ever seen em (there are mad about orange in the Netherlands if I can't get em here I'll never find them!)   Let us know if it works!

Dippy x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya
Just to let you know the orange pants seem to have worked, I got my   !!!!!

Shabba xxxxx


----------



## Dawniem42 (Apr 9, 2006)

Orange pants it is then


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Can't hurt Dawn  
Just a bugger to find   

Sharon x


----------



## Dawniem42 (Apr 9, 2006)

I'll put my orange t-shirt in with my next white wash


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

If anyone can tell us where they got orange knickers from let us know   I've got a bra with orange straps, an orange linen skirt and an orange vest.  I am yet to find plain orange knickers!!  



xxx


----------



## TCX (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi
After getting to the end of the 2ww and now waiting for result. I have only just found the 2ww section (dumb or what ?)
This only confirms the contraindication on the fertility drugs which says can lead to Dementia. I believe its the 2ww that results in madness.

I got an orange shirt from M&S and it was reported that Orange underwear is also available.
The orange spot aint so mad, you know. Acupuncture can use the third eye to calm the mind. This mainfests itself sometimes as an orange starburst. I think its all to do with calming the mind and meditation states.  
TCX
PS. I have gone mad ! Hey smiling and laughing is good for implantation.


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Just seen this thread and couldn't resist posting.

I was away at the weekend and my friends threw me an orange party.

We ate wostits, paprika pringles, choc orange and jaffa cakes.  We drank orange juice and orange bacardi breezers.  As presents I got, orange post it notes, orange tupperware box, orange tea lights, orange keyring, necklace with orange bits in, orange napkins, orange cups - think that's it!

Was so thoughtful of them and did make me emotional.

I have got orange undies - Primark was good for that!  Also got some orange plain sloggis which are so comfortable.

I used to hate the colour orange - now quite like it!

TG x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Found the orange knickers although only one that are plain orange in BHS, got 3 pairs which are stripes or spots from Ethel Austin of all places.  La Senza had some but only in tiny sizes - no good for my big  

Got an orange pashmina and have tied it around my tummy whilst at home to keep belly warm. also got orange nail varnish and an orange bracelet.  wore an orange vest or tshirt for all my scans, EC and ET


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Good luck Flowerpot

Looking at the last couple of posts, it seems to be working  

Sharon x


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

OK, I want to paint a big orange sunshine on my bedroom wall, but 2 probs...
1 - DH won't like it
2 - Got no orange paint
3 - On 2WW so supposed to be taking it easy, and don't know if painting walls counts!!!

Hey, that was 3 problems, but who's counting!!
I feel better already, and am going to paste an orange O into my screen saver!!!!!

Ta Gals
Kate
x x x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Good luck Kate
Sending loads of orange vibes and    
Sharon xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello - only joined FF last Thursday after my first basting and thrilled to find this orange thread.

I didn't used to like orange either, but really got "pulled" towards a burnt orange t shirt and jumper last year for no obvious reason.  Then dh bought me a lovely Radley bag for Christmas (to try and cheer me up after my diagnosis) which had orange decoration on it, and then I spontaneously bought an orange bracelet just after Christmas.  Had no idea that orange was a positive thing for fertility till after all that.

So, on basting day, out came the orange t shirt and jumper.

Nothing too weird so far .... except today I couldnt bear to go to work without something orange ..... so, I took a new orange duster cloth in my handbag and then kept it on the desk all day.  Thank goodness nobody asked what it was!!!  This 2ww is clearly sending me more mad than I usually am!!! 

Thanks everyone for making me feel a bit more normal and     to everyone for   soon.


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I love this thread!!

I remember when I was on my 2ww, I had a dream where everyone was orange!! Like Oompa Loompas!! 

Told DH about it and he just thought I was barmy!! 

But, it must've been an omen as I got a  when I tested and now I'm a mummy!!

Sending everyone lots of orange dreams!!


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow didn't realise this thread was so unpopular, I found it inspiring 3 years ago   

I drove my dh to death with orange spots enlarged onto my desktop   and still do   I have unconsicously orange necklaces, braclets, earrings (which I never wear) and a beautiful necklace I saw in a window in Cypus and insisted the shopkeeper take it out and sell to me for half price-so beautiful, I have orange handbag, orange sandels, need I go on- I love Orange  

Had to add my comment-and here's my reiki "orange" again    

Larkles
xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well i know how the colour orange desktop background with one of our fab   in the middle and on screen saver lol

A while ago i had a dream about orange jewellery...i will have to look back in my diary to when that was cos im now 2dpo!!

So need ORANGE lol

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello, everyone in the orange thread.

Having a really   day today, so surrounded myself with lovely   - t shirt/jumper/bracelet and might even wear my orange t shirt to yoga tonight!  Nearly pulled out my orange cloth in the supermarket today, which would have raised an eyebrow or two!!! Typically though, the lady working on the checkout was pg - sometimes I feel like I attract pg women - anyone else feel the same?

Have good day's everyone &   to you all.  XXX


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

ladies, I've just been reading through this thread and wondered if I could join you?  

I am currently on my 2WW, I had my two lovely embryos transferred yesterday and I hope they love it in there. 

I'm going to rush off and find something orange around the house that I can focus on, don't know if it counts but I bought a huge bag of oranges the day before ET and I don't normally eat them so after reading this I'm taking it as a good sign      

I'll try and print off the 'orange spot' but our printer has been acting up today, fingers crossed.

Take care, MV


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Sue, I just wanted to share this, I read during my first IUI 2ww about wearing a little orange.

I purchased some 6mm orange organza ribbon and a couple of orange cats eye glass beads and made a bracelet to wear for my 2nd IUI. I have worn it religiously and made my dh one who tied it on the bed post and this morning....low and behold a 

Between that and the candle my parents lit in a Sacred Church in Malta I believe that is how I have come by my BFP.

Thank you so much for sharing your "Crazy Idea" You're my hero xx

Take care Nik xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello MV

Welcome to mad orangeness!!! I think I'm becoming addicted to orange things .... but it's a focus during the very, very long 2ww.

Wish you all the very best after your transfer yesterday.

My test day is 13th (next Thurs), and it feels like AGES to go.

Try not to go too , keep busy, but relaxed. XXX  and   

Letitbe - your reply popped up whilst I was typing one.    on your BFP!!! Let it be contagious to us all here on FF ttc. XX


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hellooo Girlies, can I join this marvellous thread?
I am currently exactly half way through my 2ww and am due to test wednesday the 12th...if I last that long!!!  

I am a firm believer in the power of orange and was over the moon when I found an orange lamp in a closing down sale (check out my avatar!) when I was stimming and have been surrounding myself with orange flowers and wearing orange at every opportunity incl to EC (and it REALLY isn't my colour)   Couldn't find orange knickers anywhere tho (even checked ebay!), so was a bit gutted about that, but I made up for it with my lamp, as our house now looks like something out of the seventies with the orange glow emanating from it   

Good luck to all on your 2WW's!

Bok xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Bok.

Very cool lamp - I have orange lamp envy....   

Just emailed FF to see if they still have any of the orange wristbands left to sell. I would LOVE one, because the large orange bracelet I have on is somewhat impractical - lots of dangly orange beads/shells on it which are driving me a bit nuts.

Perhaps FF should start their own line in orange knickers - seems like we are all desparate to get some.   

Good luck with your 2ww - I am due to test next Thurs 13th - but I'm not sure I'll last that long either. XXX


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Im desparate for some orange things...i know how orange as my computer desktop and some orange smiley stickers on varies things in the house but i need a braclet or a top...im 4dpo so i need orange lol

The strangest thing is i was babysitting before i got my ovulation surge and they had lots of orange globe lights around the lounge..me and dh were imersed in orange ore lol

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, I've just ordered my orange FF wristband and can't wait for it to arrive. At least I will always have some orange on me then. (The t-shirt/jumper are literally on a wash/wear constant cycle since last Thursday   

The wristbands are £4 each inc. p&p and all monies made just get ploughed back into this fab website.

Off to Yoga any second, so will send out some positive healing thoughts for all you ladies (and keep a few for little ol' me).

 's  's &  to all you fellow orange lovers. XXX


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Here's another orange spot for all the 2wwers!!

Mandy xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

MV ~ we have a 2ww testers thread if you want to come and join everyone chatting there while they wait.....here's the link for you:

MAR/APR 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131389.0

Mandy ~ that's a fabulous smiley.....i might just have to borrow it 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

For everyone who was chatting on here I've moved you to a new home.......follow the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138746.0


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

thanks! I have my very own orange spot to get me through the last week of my 2ww


----------



## Jeza (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Sue,
Quick hello to tell you I had a grea time that night out in Bristol!
I also wanted to tell of the wonderful embie I got put in me today! We are very excited   as we were told I may not respond to drugs etc. I only got 2 eggs at EC and the other didn't mature but the other was a great egg, top quality. We are waiting patiently, as possible, on this 2ww and hoping for a BFP! Fingers crossed. Hope you are well...Are you also on a 2ww on this particular page? All the best Jeza



Sue MJ said:


> Yep girls,
> 
> You've got it I've really gone mad! I'll try almost anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Jeza,

Congratulations of being PUPO - great to hear you have a fab embie on board.

At the point of typing the message you have quoted, where the  was born.... I was into my second week of treatment... so I think I was probably just 'sniffing' at that point.  I then went on to have a positive pregnancy test on 26 February 2003, which resulted in the birth of my gorgeous son on 5 November 2003!

I have everything crossed for you and hope the 2ww is as 'short' as it possibly can be and PUPO soon becomes just P!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Just wanted to pop in and say abig hello!!!

Now girls im going mad but my partners mum brought some toffee crisps and i have sent my partner down to get one and now its sitting next to my laptop!!   

Well im good, weight not going at mo but to be honest im not bothered. Things with my new partner are great!!! We have just come back from norfolk, great time and very relaxing!!

Wedding plans going very well.

Divorce...not sure still awaiting a reply from the judge!  So need alot of   That he will grant it!

Cant believe it but im going to be testing tomorrow, not sure if its worth it but im def feeling strange.  

Hope u are all ok and enjoying ur weekends

Tracey xxx*


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Specialmum - . We moved over to http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139934.0 a little while ago if you want to say hello to MV & Wendy.

Lovely to hear that things are still going really well &  that the test results bring fantastic news.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------

